# The new 'Macbook'



## Jack (Mar 12, 2015)

Well Hello,

 

It appears that Apple are stopping the pro/air and make a single 'macbook'

 

http://www.apple.com/macbook/

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

In my eyes I think they've taken the wrong direction with this and it's looking like a cheap Acer chromebook also they've changed the bloody charger port again!


----------



## Coastercraze (Mar 12, 2015)

USB Type C... guess lightning wasn't up to snuff anymore.


----------



## Jack (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah, I noticed this article looks interesting.

http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/12/macbook-external-battery-usb-type-c/


----------



## SwitchBlade (Mar 13, 2015)

Are the touchpads always that big on apple laptops?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 13, 2015)

From my experience, Intel Core M processor is horrible as fuck. 

I have a Lenovo Yoga 3 Pro. Performance is crap like shit. Open up Foobar2000 and then play music and stuff, you will hear that the music doesn't play properly. And then also open up chrome browser, you'll see that everything lags like SHIT. 

I can't say for sure how it will perform on "Macbook" because Lenovo's Yoga 3 Pro has built in core throttling to prevent it from overheating (it has a small fan inside although it says "fanless" ayylmao).


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 13, 2015)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> I have a Lenovo Yoga 3 Pro. Performance is crap like shit.


Second that.

The reason why I switched to the Lenovo Yoga 10 HD tablet running Android.

 

Back to the Macbook. They just cut too many ports.

They didn’t include an SD Card slot - you just have a single USB-C connector that lets you charge the laptop, plus an audio jack.

If you want to connect a monitor while you charge your MacBook and another device, you have to use the USB – C Digital AV Multiport Adapter.
Not talking about the tiny 256 GB SSD.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 14, 2015)

Jack said:


> Well Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they aiming for a ultrabook-style look? It honestly looks like a wannabe of Microsoft Surface (keyboard style).


----------



## Hxxx (Mar 14, 2015)

Are you sure they are stopping making the other models pro and air? I dont think so. Last time i checked it said they are adding a new model line which is the macbook. If you take a look at the specs, the macbook doesn't come close to the PRO specs. SO is impossible in that sense, since the PRO is used more for production.


----------

